# PC for 50-60k for editing and programming HELP



## raj050 (Sep 13, 2017)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Purely for editing photos and light videos along with this need it for programming like core JAVA and learning new languages and developing websites with 2 monitors support ( already have one 19inch syncMaster920nw)

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 50k and maximum can stretch 60k as I have to purchase a monitor too 

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Win 10pro

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: Looking for option of 128 SSD and 1tb regular hard disk 

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Already have samsung syncMaster920nw 19inch and want to purchase a 20 - 24inch monitor for photo editing

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:samsung syncMaster920nw 19inch monitor 

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:  15days

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No I have always gone with branded one so new to this

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Bangalore

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I am new to editing and planning to start freelance work on web development too so it should be suitable machine and I don't want to invest too much also unless I can generate some income.

I need to buy UPS too so suggest one if you guys can on that too


Thanks you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 15, 2017)

Budget -76K

AMD Ryzen 5 1400 -12500,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3000Mhz -5500,
Antec VP550P -4500,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -4500,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB OC - 21000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD -7500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS - 9000,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total: 76,000.


----------



## raj050 (Sep 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -76K
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 1400 -12500,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...


Thanks for the reply .

Can I go with i5 processor ?
what about gigabyte motherboard ?
and lastly do I really need GTX1060 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> Can I go with i5 processor ?
> what about gigabyte motherboard ?
> and lastly do I really need GTX1060 ?



If you want i5, you really should wait for coffeelake. (Still a R5 1600 would be much better in multi threaded tasks)
Your work doesn't requires a 1060. Don't know why he recommended it.  You could very well do that with a 1030, but get a 1050ti at least to be on the safe side.


----------



## raj050 (Sep 16, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want i5, you really should wait for coffeelake. (Still a R5 1600 would be much better in multi threaded tasks)
> Your work doesn't requires a 1060. Don't know why he recommended it.  You could very well do that with a 1030, but get a 1050ti at least to be on the safe side.


Thank you for suggestions 

Any idea when coffeelake processor is launching and price?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thank you for suggestions
> 
> Any idea when coffeelake processor is launching and price?


No idea about the pricing. Launch should be in October 1st week.


----------



## raj050 (Sep 20, 2017)

Would it really affect my operations to do few editing and programming work without a graphic card as Intel has inbuilt . plus I am not going to play any games


----------



## raj050 (Sep 24, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Would it really affect my operations to do few editing and programming work without a graphic card as Intel has inbuilt . plus I am not going to play any games




guys any suggestions on graphic card


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2017)

raj050 said:


> guys any suggestions on graphic card


Look at the #4 post here


----------



## raj050 (Sep 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Look at the #4 post here



Thanks SaiyanGoku I again asked this specific question because a laptop repair guy whom I met recently suggested not to go to graphics cards unless we are into too much photo and video editing as built in will be more than enough but yes it will take 3 or 5 times more time to process


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2017)

Like @SaiyanGoku said 1050Ti will be more than enough for the kinda work you're into.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2017)

Why don't you see for yourself?In a desktop you can always add a graphics card later so build the system without graphics card & see how much time it takes for your editing works.If that's acceptable to you then don't buy graphics card.You can also compare the timings by doing same editing work on some friend/relative pc/laptop with graphics card to see how much time you will save with a graphics card like 1050Ti.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why don't you see for yourself?In a desktop you can always add a graphics card later so build the system without graphics card & see how much time it takes for your editing works.If that's acceptable to you then don't buy graphics card.You can also compare the timings by doing same editing work on some friend/relative pc/laptop with graphics card to see how much time you will save with a graphics card like 1050Ti.


A GPU does help as evident here:




(Don't ignore it just because of the title)
It comes down to OP whether he wants to get the Ryzen 5 now or wait for coffeelake.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2017)

I know gpu helps but how much it helps depends on what kind of editing op does.If his work is not complex enough then maybe the difference won't be that much.e.g.if his usual editing takes around 5 min using integrated gpu but GTX1050Ti does it in 1 min then even though it is 5 times faster it still is not of much use to op unless op daily spends at least 2-3 hours on editing/rendering during which he wants to do other things too.e.g.if he doesn't want to do other things then too saved time by using 1050Ti is of not much use because you can always let the tasks run in night while sleeping.


----------



## raj050 (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why don't you see for yourself?In a desktop you can always add a graphics card later so build the system without graphics card & see how much time it takes for your editing works.If that's acceptable to you then don't buy graphics card.You can also compare the timings by doing same editing work on some friend/relative pc/laptop with graphics card to see how much time you will save with a graphics card like 1050Ti.



Point taken will try this approach


----------



## raj050 (Sep 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A GPU does help as evident here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that coffeelake processor is just 1-2 weeks from launch I am thinking of waiting.  Any idea how long it might take to come to indian shops ?


----------



## raj050 (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know gpu helps but how much it helps depends on what kind of editing op does.If his work is not complex enough then maybe the difference won't be that much.e.g.if his usual editing takes around 5 min using integrated gpu but GTX1050Ti does it in 1 min then even though it is 5 times faster it still is not of much use to op unless op daily spends at least 2-3 hours on editing/rendering during which he wants to do other things too.e.g.if he doesn't want to do other things then too saved time by using 1050Ti is of not much use because you can always let the tasks run in night while sleeping.



Yes I will try to go without external graphics first and see if its even required and then add it later if necessary because I will never use it for games


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 1, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Yes I will try to go without external graphics first and see if its even required and then add it later if necessary because I will never use it for games


Good choice. A friend of mine with a core i7 processor added a 1060 to the desktop. He says that photoshop editing time has hardly changed. The downside is that power consumption and heat generation inside cabinet has increased.
You may want to check out PugetSystems website for a comparative review of Intel vs AMD processors.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 3, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Good choice. A friend of mine with a core i7 processor added a 1060 to the desktop. He says that photoshop editing time has hardly changed. The downside is that power consumption and heat generation inside cabinet has increased.
> You may want to check out PugetSystems website for a comparative review of Intel vs AMD processors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Thanks for the advice.

Heard that from local vendors that even if intel launches COFFEE LAKE processor in next few days it will take atleast 2-3 months to get it in India with compatible motherboard . How true is this ?


----------



## gta5 (Oct 3, 2017)

Initially only Z370 boards are expected , so expect around 12.5-13k price for the cheapest motherboard( if they launch cheapest variants of z370 boards ) ..
budget and mid range boards are expected around February

things will become clear by tomorrow .. wait and watch


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 4, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Initially only Z370 boards are expected , so expect around 12.5-13k price for the cheapest motherboard( if they launch cheap variants of z370 boards ) ..
> budget and mid range boards are expected around February
> 
> things will become clear by tomorrow .. wait and watch


Waiting anxiously... MSI has announced 12 motherboards including mATX and ITX. SMC said that if they can get their hands on sone processors, they should have the first shipment around 20 oct.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 9, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Heard that from local vendors that even if intel launches COFFEE LAKE processor in next few days it will take atleast 2-3 months to get it in India with compatible motherboard . How true is this ?


All online vendors have z370 mobos for sale and cost between 12 to 20 k
Processor shortage currently and a writeup on Anandtech is dedicated to that. Cheaper mobo chipsets will come knly after Jab

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 10, 2017)

oh thats sad news for someone who is interested to buy one its not possible before november or even if one finds it will cost almost double. 

Any price cut happening for 7th gen processors and motherboard ?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

raj050 said:


> oh thats sad news for someone who is interested to buy one its not possible before november or even if one finds it will cost almost double.
> 
> Any price cut happening for 7th gen processors and motherboard ?


Plus one buddy. I also have a cabinet that is empty and ready to host a system once availability improves

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Plus one buddy. I also have a cabinet that is empty and ready to host a system once availability improves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Anyways have you checked online comparisons on performance difference between Ryzen 1300 etc and 8th gen series for programming and compiling tasks? 
Check this out

Intel Core i3 8100: 3.6GHz Quad-Core With UHD Graphics For Less Than $120 USD Review - Phoronix





Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

Very excited about 8th gen processor especially i5 in the budget range with balancing power to price ratio...... Hope I can finalize on it soon

Are you guys sure the prices will not come down for sure till feb 2018? 

Does it make any sense to go for 7th gen i5 in the end of 2017 where now 8th gen is available because I plan to keep the system for atleast 4-5 years


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Very excited about 8th gen processor especially i5 in the budget range with balancing power to price ratio...... Hope I can finalize on it soon
> 
> Are you guys sure the prices will not come down for sure till feb 2018?
> 
> Does it make any sense to go for 7th gen i5 in the end of 2017 where now 8th gen is available because I plan to keep the system for atleast 4-5 years


8 th gen has increased core counts over 7th gen. The performance of 7th Gen i7 costing 26k is now available for  a 15k i5. So no point even considering the 7th Gen now. Intel may actually launch a chip with much smaller fabrication process in 2018. Who knows what will happen then. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> 8 th gen has increased core counts over 7th gen. The performance of 7th Gen i7 costing 26k is now available for  a 15k i5. So no point even considering the 7th Gen now. Intel may actually launch a chip with much smaller fabrication process in 2018. Who knows what will happen then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Thanks for clearing it out for me


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys now I am planning for 8th Gen system please help out

1. i5 8th Gen = 18,000
2.  Gigabyte z370 board = 14,500
3.  Ram 8 GB hyperx = 6,120
4.  Corsair 650 PSU =  4,900
5.  Samsung 250gb SSD =  6,900
6.  Seagate 1TB  = 3,600


Can u guys suggest if it's the best configuration

1. Should I choose Gigabyte motherboard or Asus ?
2. For RAM should I choose Hyperx or Corsair ?

3.  Is PSU 650 enough or should I go for lower?

4. Should I choose SSD or M2 which is 5k extra?

5. For HDD is Seagate better or WD ?

6. Best cabinet with good ventilation ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2017)

^I'm pretty sure good a 650W PSU from corsair won't be priced that low. Verify if you aren't quoting VS650's price.


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^I'm pretty sure good a 650W PSU from corsair won't be priced that low. Verify if you aren't quoting VS650's price.



Yes in Amazon 

Corsair CP-9020098-UK VS Series VS650 650 Watt Power Supply Unit is 4.7k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Yes in Amazon
> 
> Corsair CP-9020098-UK VS Series VS650 650 Watt Power Supply Unit is 4.7k


Then don't consider it. Better to get CX500 (I'm not following the PSU launches)
@gta5, any inputs here?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

550w PSU is quite enough for this config
I5 8 gen is 15k at mdcomputers
M2 SATA is sinilar to SSD but M2 NVME/PCIE are a lot faster but nearly double the cost.
Go for ATX cavinet as no mATX or ITX z370 boards are currently available. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks and what about RAM and HDD brand ?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thanks and what about RAM and HDD brand ?


Can't say about RAM but HDDs my preference is WD Red series and HSGTs

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Oct 11, 2017)

Following recommendations keeping strict budget in mind ..

Mobo - Gigabyte Z370 HD3P - Rs 12,000 ( it has USB 3.1 Gen 2 ( compared to Asus Prime Z370 P)  + good Audio + but not for overclocking  )

CPU - i5 8400 - Rs 14,600

Ram - Corsair  Vengance 8 Gb 2400 MHz- Rs 6000

SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250 Gb - Rs 6900

( Samsung 850 evo M2 and 2.5 inch performance is same , go for 2.5 inch .. i don't think your workload would  be able take advantage of Nvme in a big way, they are way too expensive , avoid them  )

PSU - Minimum Antec VP550P  - 4000 ( specifically this model , DON'T buy VP450P or VP500PC or VP600P )

if you have more budget then go for Corsair TX 550M - Rs 6500[ but before buying  TX Read this - Need Help - WD Hard Drive Caution Error...!!!  ]

Vp550P has only 2 years warranty..

Hard disk 1 TB - 3500 i prefer Western digital

Case - Rs 3000-4000  ( ask saiyangoku or  Bssunilreaddy )

Total - 50,000

if your projects aren't going to be very big go for 120 GB SSD and put saved money into Corsair TX  550M


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Following recommendations keeping strict budget in mind ..
> 
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z370 HD3P - Rs 12,000 ( it has USB 3.1 Gen 2 ( compared to Asus Prime Z370 P)  + good Audio + but not for overclocking  )
> 
> ...



Thank you

Corsair TX 550M is around 5.8- 6k correct?

Will this be good if I add gtx card and additional RAM in future ?


----------



## raj050 (Oct 11, 2017)

Guys any good cabinet u suggest for the above configuration with good ventilation ??

And will it make sense to go for 600va or 1kva APS UPS  ?

Planning to use two 19 inch monitor


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 11, 2017)

IKVA UPS


----------



## gta5 (Oct 11, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Corsair TX 550M is around 5.8- 6k correct?
> 
> Will this be good if I add gtx card and additional RAM in future ?



should be around 6.3-6.5k offline .. 6.5k + shipping on vedant

POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M — 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED PSU

yes , with No  overclocks ..  it can handle upto GTX 1080TI /Vega 56 with a  good margin to spare  .. though it tends to be  louder  .. which is good for longevity though

here is the review ( use translate )

Netzteile mit 80Plus Gold im Test: Preisbrecher von Xilence und Corsair mit 550 W im Vergleich
Corsair TX550M im Test - kompaktes und günstiges Goldnetzteil mit langer Garantiezeit

and  yes try not to go below 1000/1100 VA UPS .. if you have a Sinewave inverter at home , use that instead .. that is much better than these  back UPS


----------



## gta5 (Oct 12, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Are you guys sure the prices will not come down for sure till feb 2018?



I just noticed this .. if you can wait till then , don't buy now .. there is a  very very strong chance that we will have atleast B360 boards  by Feb 2018 ..
This will  save you around Rs 4500-5000 .. which is significant ...  with a H310 by march it will save  you around Rs 7000

to me this build doesn't look  too interesting because of high mobo cost

but then there is uncertainty regarding dollar price / Ram price and SSD Price .. so it's a gamble.. but in the end you still are likely to save more .. maybe buying ram now could be benficial


----------



## raj050 (Oct 12, 2017)

*mod edit:yes,it is not allowed*

Sorry if I am not allowed to talk about cracked version


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 12, 2017)

Get a RAM stick now, Because the trend is upwards & if it increases more then you will have to shell out more on RAM. I bought a 16GB DDR4 3000MHz stick of Corsair Vengeance for 7.8k few months back & now it is around 13k! So better hurry up & buy the RAM


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2017)

Why not go with 2nd hand Intel i5 6600k system?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why not go with 2nd hand Intel i5 6600k system?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Wont a ryzen 3 be better than second hand 6600k? At least the AM4 Motherboard and RAM can be retained while just upgrading processor

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 13, 2017)

What are your thoughts on branded PC like dell inspiron 3268 with i5 7th Gen and 8gb ram for 49k along with 20inch monitor ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2017)

Stay away from branded PCs.You will get only 1 year warranty on all components(as they would be considered oem not retail parts) & psu would be just enough to use PC under heavy load not to mention mobo BIOS would most likely be locked with lot less options(essential so as not to push system beyond what dell expects from a typical consumer).


----------



## raj050 (Oct 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Stay away from branded PCs.You will get only 1 year warranty on all components(as they would be considered oem not retail parts) & psu would be just enough to use PC under heavy load not to mention mobo BIOS would most likely be locked with lot less options(essential so as not to push system beyond what dell expects from a typical consumer).



It comes with 3 years warranty as some festival offer. Still u think it's a bad option ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 13, 2017)

raj050 said:


> It comes with 3 years warranty as some festival offer. Still u think it's a bad option ?


If it was for non-techy person, then ok. But for everyone else, assembled is more VFM and its not difficult to assemble.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 13, 2017)

raj050 said:


> What are your thoughts on branded PC like dell inspiron 3268 with i5 7th Gen and 8gb ram for 49k along with 20inch monitor ?


I have been provided a branded core i7 5th gen HP by my oragnization. Crappy screen. Crappy PSU. No HDMI. Locked BIOS. Bloatware. Only advantage was OEM Win10.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks guys. I asked this question because 8th Gen is not available currently in local market and with 7th gen with original windows 10 the cost was almost equal or more than dell desktop when compared to assembled so wanted to check on that option as well as I don't plan to overclock it or play any games


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2017)

raj050 said:


> It comes with 3 years warranty as some festival offer. Still u think it's a bad option ?


Calculate for yourself.7th gen i5 for ~13k,cheap basic oem mobo for ~6-7k with locked/crippled bios,1tb hdd for ~3k,8gb cheap oem ram for ~4k,cheap basic psu for ~4k,cheap cabinet for ~2k,cheap basic KB/Mouse for ~0.5k,cheap 20" monitor for ~6k,original OEM win 10 home for ~6-7k.If you still think it is a good option then your choice.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 13, 2017)

raj050 said:


> Thanks guys. I asked this question because 8th Gen is not available currently in local market and with 7th gen with original windows 10 the cost was almost equal or more than dell desktop when compared to assembled so wanted to check on that option as well as I don't plan to overclock it or play any games


Just check the manual of the product. Hope that it will not be Limited in HDD bays, RAM slots, PSU, SATA Slots, NVME slot, PCI-E slots, PCI slots for upgradability within next 3 years

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## raj050 (Oct 13, 2017)

@whitestar_999 @vivek g delhi u guys helped in making it clear to the point

I just got carried away with all original software and onsite support for 3 years I thought this will be less headache kinda feeling

Yes it is a mini cabinet so upgrading is almost not possible


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2017)

raj050 said:


> What are your thoughts on branded PC like dell inspiron 3268 with i5 7th Gen and 8gb ram for 49k along with 20inch monitor ?


Not worth wasting 50k on.


----------

